# Living Alone



## Mggs (Nov 23, 2022)

How many of you enjoy living alone,and how long have you done so?


----------



## RandomName (Nov 23, 2022)

I enjoy living alone, and have been doing it for the last 6 years. My girl friend used to live with me, and pay me rent of $300 a month. But she died 6 years ago. 

I am still living alone, but recently have found a new girl friend (way to go, Random, I knew you could do it!).  She spends the night with me about once a week, and I like it. Good to have her next to me in bed, play  scrabble and whatnot. 

But I won't ever let her move in with me, nor I with her. Maybe I want my 'freedom' and personal space, and 'cave time'.  Plus she is a hoarder, unfortunately, and I know from experience that that addiction is sort of incurable, and she would be filling up my place with stuff eventually, leading to bad things. 

So I soldier on alone in my house, which is great, plus have the new GF overnight  now and then.    It's good.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 23, 2022)

I've lived alone for 5 years. 

My feelings are mixed. Most of my relationships were too costly, financially, emotionally, or otherwise. I don't feel I can go through all that again.

However, I believe I was "not meant to" live alone. I'm not someone who can say I love living alone. Not within my present possibilities anyway. It's just something I have to do.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2022)

Not me ..I don't enjoy living alone.. well when I say that, I do enjoy not having to share a bathroom space.. or have to cook when I'm not hungry... but I hate not having someone to talk to and to care for and about.. and to help with the D-I-Y..


----------



## Remy (Nov 23, 2022)

I live alone and have all my adult life. I was raised in an abusive and toxic household, so this is my only alternative. I have cats of coarse.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 23, 2022)

I have been alone for almost 2.5 years and don't like it at all.  I am a social type of guy; not one of those strange hermit types.  Sure miss chit chats over meals and having someone to share my life with.  No one around to put up with my weird sense of humour and my cutting edge but very true comments on some TV shows.

I still make up my bed every morning but on most mornings I wonder why I'm doing this?  Nobody sees, nobody cares!  I guess it's a habit with me?


----------



## Kika (Nov 23, 2022)

I have lived alone for 10 years.  At first it was very difficult, but I have become used to it now, and I think I almost enjoy it. 

 I do miss the companionship, cooking together, watching TV together and discussing what we have watched.  

I always remember Dear Abby's saying:  It is better to be alone than to wish you were alone.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I have been alone for almost 2.5 years and don't like it at all.  I am a social type of guy; not one of those strange hermit types.  Sure miss chat chats over meals and having someone to share my life with.  No one around to put up with my weird sense of humour and my cutting edge but very true comments on some TV shows.


Good to see you're ok John we were a little concerned that you hadn't posted for many weeks...


----------



## BC Flash (Nov 23, 2022)

I live with my dog - and do not feel alone!!     

This old house has a basement suite and I rent to university student(s).   I prefer students from another country (Spain, France, South America - currently, a PhD student from Mexico).    My family feel that I am SAFER with someone in the basement since my husband passed away.

I did rent to a Canadian student and I was ready to take the suite off the market - it was her party time; worst of all, she would wait until I was out and ask my husband for things (little did she realize I was an easier "mark"!)


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Good to see you're ok John we were a little concerned that you hadn't posted for many weeks...


Still alive!  Still breathing!  They say the good die young; maybe I will live for a long time?  Touch Wood!


----------



## Leann (Nov 24, 2022)

I've lived alone for over ten years. At first I didn't like it - not at all. But like all things, I eventually grew to accept it then like it. In a few years after my SO retires, we may live together but I'm not entirely sold on the idea.


----------



## DebraMae (Nov 24, 2022)

I have lived alone for about twelve years now.  I am really enjoying it and cannot imagine living with someone again.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Nov 24, 2022)

I have been married 3xs so spent most of my life living with someone. I divorced 2 years ago but until 4 months ago my youngest son was living with me.  I am enjoying it and wouldn’t live with someone again. I have my 2 little dogs.

 I have a lot of friends and my oldest son and his wife live here.  If I met someone compatible I would be open to a relationship but not living together.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 25, 2022)

I live alone and it is my choice to stay this way after three marriages that ended in divorce. I am in a relationship with a wonderful man and he has his own place in the country. He understands that I will not live with him nor marry him (or anyone). My son is just down the street from and I see him almost daily. My apartment is in a senior living building so I have friends right across the hall. I do not get lonely since I am always busy and have a pet for a constant companion.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 25, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Good to see you're ok John we were a little concerned that you hadn't posted for many weeks...


Thanks.  Some folks might say "I was just finding myself."  I say I was moving and getting a better life.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 27, 2022)

Last husband died in 2007, lost 2 B4 that, gave up on that part of my life! Enjoy living alone, two little fur babies keep me busy as well as being active in my community and I have great friends!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Nov 27, 2022)

I have lived alone for 35 years and love it. I have tried sharing but the constant need for people to talk drove me crazy.
Being by myself I can do as I wish, without anyone getting in the way. 
Yes, I am a loner, I could easily be a hermit, never talking to another person until the day I die.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 28, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> I have lived alone for 35 years and love it. I have tried sharing but the constant need for people to talk drove me crazy.
> Being by myself I can do as I wish, without anyone getting in the way.
> Yes, I am a loner, I could easily be a hermit, never talking to another person until the day I die.


WOW!  35 years is a pretty long time or is it?  Anyway, Bretrick, here is a a good TV western that I finished a couple of months ago.  You might be able to relate but you gotta love them old westerns.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 28, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> WOW!  35 years is a pretty long time or is it?  Anyway, Bretrick, here is a a good TV western that I finished a couple of months ago.  You might be able to relate but you gotta love them old westerns.


35 years is a long time. I have no regrets living alone.
Many years - 40? since I watched a Western.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 28, 2022)

I have lived alone for 37 years and am mostly used to it.  At times like holidays I get a bit lonesome for some company.  I have had friends over in the past but not for quite some time.  If I didn't have my dog and bird I'd be less happy.


----------



## Trish (Nov 28, 2022)

Like a lot of people, I have experienced both living with a partner and living alone.  I think to enjoy living with someone, you need both love and mutual respect otherwise, it's much better to have your own space.  If you do live alone, I think it's important to have the support of family and friends as, sometimes in life we hit difficult times and that's when we all need a friend or two.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 28, 2022)

Trish said:


> Like a lot of people, I have experienced both living with a partner and living alone.  I think to enjoy living with someone, you need both love and mutual respect otherwise, it's much better to have your own space.  If you do live alone, I think it's important to have the support of family and friends as, sometimes in life we hit difficult times and that's when we all need a friend or two.


Yes, we do need a few friends!  I, too, have lived with someone and then now alone but with doggie and birdie.  The pets make things better.


----------



## Wren (Nov 28, 2022)

I’ve lived alone for many years and love the freedom, I see friends or my daughter every day, do a little voluntary work, go for walks, but just as happy to be at home, painting, cooking, reading, chatting to online friends 

I could never visualise living with anybody  again, I’m too independent, maybe fate will prove me wrong but he’d have to be pretty special !


----------



## Emma Jones (Dec 7, 2022)

I lived alone for 4-5 years. At that time I thought relationships are shit and are not at all important. But now I understand - You can live alone but you cannot spend all your life alone by your self. I have found my love in my babies ( cats ).  Everyone should also find someone they can spend their whole life with and for.


----------



## C50 (Dec 7, 2022)

One day last year a friend stopped by and we were talking about life,  he's known me for many years but still doesn't get me.  I have mostly lived alone for over ten years and he made the comment how he feels "sorry" for me living alone all those years.   I could only laugh and shake my head and reply that I feel "sorry" for those afraid to be alone.  He's a guy that if his wife goes away for the night she arranges for their daughters to go over and have dinner with him so he isn't alone.  

And yet he feels sorry for me.lol


----------



## spectratg (Dec 7, 2022)

Well I have been widowed for almost 9 years.  I moved out of my 5 bedroom house last year into a retirement community, in a 2 bedroom cottage.  Lots of friendly neighbors and plenty of activities.  I see one or more of my daughters and their families on a regular basis.  (One of them stayed with me and my dog for a couple of years after my wife passed away.)  My golden doodle is my constant companion.  All in all, this is a pretty good life.  Would I wish it otherwise?


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2022)

I'm okay with it.   
It's going on 10 years since my husband died,  and I had to figure out this "alone"  thing.   
I did have other options at the time,  but chose not to burden my kids families with   'old grandma'   around their homes.  That just didn't seem right to me. 
 I'm very happy with my decision to go it alone.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2022)

spectratg said:


> Well I have been widowed for almost 9 years.  I moved out of my 5 bedroom house last year into a retirement community, in a 2 bedroom cottage.  Lots of friendly neighbors and plenty of activities.  I see one or more of my daughters and their families on a regular basis.  (One of them stayed with me and my dog for a couple of years after my wife passed away.)  My golden doodle is my constant companion.  All in all, this is a pretty good life.  Would I wish it otherwise?




I too,  had to sell a large home,    furniture/belongings,    and a  couple cars  ....   that project took about a year to complete.
When the dust settled,  I moved into  a one bedroom apartment in a Senior Community,  which is   near my old neighborhood,  and family/friends. 

What I really don't miss,  is the stress  of home ownership with its maintenance,  repairs,  taxes, etc.
Keeping up a  swimming  pool  was a monthly problem too  ...  I wanted no part of it anymore.



PS .....* how large is your golden doodle?? *   My daughter has one that will turn 1 year old on Christmas Eve ... he is well over 100 pounds right now,  and over 3 ft. across the center of his back   ....  shetland pony size!


----------



## spectratg (Dec 7, 2022)

JustBonee said:


> I too,  had to sell a large home,    furniture/belongings,    and a  couple cars  ....   that project took about a year to complete.
> When the dust settled,  I moved into  a one bedroom apartment in a Senior Community,  which is   near my old neighborhood,  and family/friends.
> 
> What I really don't miss,  is the stress  of home ownership with its maintenance,  repairs,  taxes, etc.
> ...


My dog Maggie is about 92 pounds.  My problem was getting my daughters to finish cleaning out their childhood home (stuff gathering dust in the basement)--so whatever they did not want went to "got junk" after I gave them an ultimatum!


----------



## charry (Dec 8, 2022)

ive never lived alone , from leaving home to get married aged 18 to my ex 
apart from when my hubby was in hospital 3 months  x twice....
but i was at the hosptital from 10am until 7pm eveyday so it was only the evening 
i did get used to it....but not sure if i could live with out my hubby....
but ALONE ?  Yes thats the next option i guess !!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2022)

I'm good with living alone.  I do as I please.


----------

